# Happy Birthday Sumosmoke...



## beer-b-q (Jan 12, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Laurel...*


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jan 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sweetie Pie!

Have a FUN day!







SOB


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday Laurel, I hope you have a fun one!!


----------



## bassman (Jan 12, 2011)

Happy birthday, Laurel.  Have a super day.


----------



## eman (Jan 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday Laurel !!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday Laurel!!!

Seems all the great ones are born in Jan (mine was the 3rd).  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 12, 2011)

You say it's your birthday, well Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday there Laurel and I hope you have a good day also. Are you still 39 ????


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jan 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!

(i miss the old Happy B-Day threads)


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 12, 2011)

Have a Happy Birthday.  Hope it's a great one!


----------



## rio_grande (Jan 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday Laurel,,,, Some things only get better with age...


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 12, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LAUREL!!!

Todd


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday Laurel!!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday Laurel


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 12, 2011)

What they all said! Happy birthday!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday Laurel! May you get your cake and be able to eat it to!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday Laurel


----------



## shooterrick (Jan 12, 2011)

Have a very good day my friend!


----------



## shooter92 (Jan 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday


----------



## meateater (Jan 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday To You! Thank's for all you do!


----------



## smokermark (Jan 12, 2011)

*H a P p Y   B i   R   t H d A y !*


----------



## bbally (Jan 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday Laurel!


----------

